# Buckeye Burl Goose Call



## haddenhailers (Jan 27, 2014)

Had to show this sucker off guys and gals! Stabilized buckeye burl double dyed red and yellow. I was amazed when I got it finished that it appears to have some green in the bottom too. Let me know what y'all think!

Thanks

Andrew

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 27, 2014)

That is spectacular!! Cool colors with the green!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2014)

Andrew that green is going to make it sound bad. I would just send all of that wood to me and I'll just practice with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 27, 2014)

Andrew, that is one sweet call! Did you do the stabilizing and dye work? Even if not, you sure brought out the best in that buckeye burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks guys and no Tim I send all my stuff to Mel at wood dynamics. The awesome part is there wasn't any green dye used on this stuff. It kind just showed up I guess, probably the bluish tint of the gray mixing with the yellow caused it. But wild nonetheless! Got another goose to make out of it and a duck call coming up! Should be hot!

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Andrew that is a beau T ful call. That dye job is fantastic.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 28, 2014)

Very sharp looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 28, 2014)

Andrew that is a great looking goose call!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2014)

Great looking call. 
I don't think call makers get enough credit for being turners. You dudes got some skills!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow Andrew, you have actually outdone yourself on this one!! Absolutely gorgeous......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the praises! Here's a finished pic with laser engraving!

Andrew


----------

